

MMS for Google Voice on AT&T - heavymark

I'm surprised none of the news sites have mentioned that as of today at least anyone messaging phones to my AT&#38;T iPhone now notify me in Google Voice iPhone app, and instantly send the image to my email account. Before it was only in trial for Sprint.
======
heavymark
When someone sends me a MMS it sends a message saying, "<Subject: New
Message>". In my email I get the subject line "Subject John Smith (SMS)"
(where John Smith is the person's name). In the body, "SMS from John Smith
[(000) 000-0000]" and of course the picture. The picture appeared to be low
resolution, but maybe because it was sent from an Android or maybe google
shrinks the file.

